# Hevi-shot magnum blend ?



## OleRed15 (Jan 17, 2011)

My question is...I have a Benelli Nova with a 28 inch barrel and a Kicks GT .655 and i was wondering if i could shot the 3 1/2 magnum blends outta that choke or would it damage it? I didnt know if the wad would stick or the different size pellets would damage it going down the barrel at the same time. Any help is welcome! 
Thanks, Mr. T


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 17, 2011)

I would contact Kick's Choke Company and ask them! .655 is probably too tight for 3.5" Loads! What size Shot are you using?


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I would say no way... That choke is to tight for hevi shot to pattern well... 

If you really feel the need to shot that 5 dollar a shot ammo... I would invest in a Indian Creek choke tube...


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea i thought it might have been too tight thats why i asked...For the last 3 years ive been shooting Winchester Surpremes 3.5 inch number 6's and they pattern amazing from 0-60 yards and ive killed a limit every year...just seeing if there is something better out there.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 17, 2011)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Well I would say no way... That choke is to tight for hevi shot to pattern well...
> 
> If you really feel the need to shot that 5 dollar a shot ammo... I would invest in a Indian Creek choke tube...



He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!

I would think as "tough" as those public land birds are - that you would be shooting 10 dollar per shot shells..


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Haha*

So I need to spend 80 dollars on a Indian creek Choke tube just because they are 5 dollars per shell??  I would pay 40 dollars or more per shell if they guaranteed i would kill a Gobbler every time i shot at one!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 17, 2011)

Nitro said:


> He's baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!
> 
> I would think as "tough" as those public land birds are - that you would be shooting 10 dollar per shot shells..





 Yes Mr. Negative, is back to tell us how "HIS" public land gobblers are harder than anywhere else on the planet and how all private land birds are nothing more than yard birds you can walk up to and pet before wringing their necks bare handed.......


----------



## Gadget (Jan 17, 2011)

OleRed15 said:


> My question is...I have a Benelli Nova with a 28 inch barrel and a Kicks GT .655 and i was wondering if i could shot the 3 1/2 magnum blends outta that choke or would it damage it? I didnt know if the wad would stick or the different size pellets would damage it going down the barrel at the same time. Any help is welcome!
> Thanks, Mr. T




Your Nova has a .721 bore like a M2 and SBE2, .655 is too tight with hevishot, you'll want .665-670. I and many many others have shot Kicks chokes with all types of hevishot with no problems even though they don't recommend it.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Yes Mr. Negative, is back to tell us how "HIS" public land gobblers are harder than anywhere else on the planet and how all private land birds are nothing more than yard birds you can walk up to and pet before wringing their necks bare handed.......



So Gadget, What do you feed those hand fed private land birds?


----------



## Gadget (Jan 17, 2011)

OleRed15 said:


> So Gadget, What do you feed those hand fed private land birds?




legless crickets, tames em down enough so even I can kill em, once I get em where they're eating right outta my hand I know I got em.........


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea i thought about it but the last thing i need is to ruin my barrel...But ill think ill stick with my Winchester Supremes just because Mr.Longbeard thinks Hevi-shot is to expensive. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Gadget (Jan 17, 2011)

OleRed15 said:


> Yea i thought about it but the last thing i need is to ruin my barrel...But ill think ill stick with my Winchester Supremes just because Mr.Longbeard thinks Hevi-shot is to expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys





You won't ruin your barrel, you can just buy a $25 dollar trulock choke, sometimes they shoot better than some of the high dollar ported chokes.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 17, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Your Nova has a .721 bore like a M2 and SBE2, .655 is too tight with hevishot, you'll want .665-670. I and many many others have shot Kicks chokes with all types of hevishot with no problems even though they don't recommend it.



I will agree with Rick.  

From what I have seen in my 870 and 835, you want a choke that is around .670 to .675 when shooting the Hevi-13 loads.  The Browning Gold I had with a .742 backbore liked a .675 as well but that was shooting Rem Hevi-Shot loads.  I would guess it would have done well with the Hevi-13 loads as well.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 17, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> I will agree with Rick.
> 
> From what I have seen in my 870 and 835, you want a choke that is around .670 to .675 when shooting the Hevi-13 loads.  The Browning Gold I had with a .742 backbore liked a .675 as well but that was shooting Rem Hevi-Shot loads.  I would guess it would have done well with the Hevi-13 loads as well.





with my Browning Invector plus guns of the 4 or 5 chokes I tried it liked the .680 Kicks GT best with hevi13 6's.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 17, 2011)

Gadget said:


> with my Browning Invector plus guns of the 4 or 5 chokes I tried it liked the .680 Kicks GT best with hevi13 6's.



Yea, I could see a .680 working well, too.  I would rather be overchoked than underchoked anyday.  I think a .675 seems to be a good medium in most guns with these loads.  I played around with 3 different Indian Creek chokes on my 870.  I tried the .655 all the way to .675 and settled for the .669.  The .669 shot head and heels better that the .665.  And I used to say that .005 wouldn't mean didley.  Well in this case .004 was night and day difference.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 17, 2011)

Gadget said:


> legless crickets, tames em down enough so even I can kill em, once I get em where they're eating right outta my hand I know I got em.........



I thought TSS was the only item on the menu in 2011???


----------



## Nitro (Jan 17, 2011)

FWIW, I shoot a .675 Kicks in my Browning Invector Plus guns. Works very well (for me)............all Hevi Shot....

Gents, the reality is, the pellets don't touch the bore- that is why a wad holds the shot... let's dispense that myth here and now..dad gum, it's not rocket surgery....

Rick, straighten these boys out.....


----------



## hawglips (Jan 18, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Gents, the reality is, the pellets don't touch the bore- that is why a wad holds the shot... let's dispense that myth here and now..dad gum, it's not rocket surgery....
> 
> Rick, straighten these boys out.....



Steel shot wads were developed to be tougher with tighter petal slits in order to protect the forcing cone, barrel and choke from contact with the hard shot.  Same with wads developed for tungsten shot.

But it does sometimes happen, in spite of the wad's best efforts.  That's one reason some folks who shoot hard shot use mylar wraps to line the wad.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 18, 2011)

Y'all sure are humerous at times!


----------

